# Edge Random Resets and No GByte capability.



## markallie (Dec 19, 2015)

I bought a Tivo edge in Oct 2019. It has been the usual trial that new hardware presents to an end user. After many software updates my edge (connected to spectrum cable with a cable card) seems to work reasonably well. I get some pixelated recording from time to time. So be it. What has been consistent problems for me are random resets and an inability to connect to my network at 1GB. 

Resets. I have seen over the past months that the unit resets randomly. For example I might be watching a recording or live show and the system resets going through the whole startup process. This occurs whether the Edge is recording or not. I called and reported this with the" we'll right this down" response and nothing else. 

I also cannot reliably connect the TiVo CAT5/6 connection to a 1GB switch or router. I use the network connection for all communication on the edge and tivo boxes. The system at worst case works for a minute and loses connection in the process bringing down what ever it is connected to. Best case it runs for an hour or so before failing. I was asked to connect the Tivo directly to my router to bypass the switch I was using by tech support so I did this. It was easy enough to do. However this failed and brought down my whole network. So I went back to connecting to a switch. Tech support also suggested I use a different switch. I asked them which switches were supported by the Tivo edge and they don't have a list. So I got a couple I thought were reasonable devices. A TrendNet inexpensive uncontrolled switch. A Linksys and a Cisco. All failed the same way. I believe there is something wrong with my specific Edge but tech support just "wrote" down the trouble and said they would look into it. No response since January.

My present solution is to connect to a 100MB switch where all is well.

Has anyone else seen these issues or do I really have a bad edge?


----------



## MicahSD1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Yeah that seems odd. I just checked my Edge Cable unit and it's connected up to an old TP-LINK Gigabit switch...the light is indicating the switch is detecting GB speeds. I also know transferring files off it goes real quick (much faster than my old Roamio connected at 100 Mb). 

Might also want to make sure your network cable between the Tivo and the network switch is CAT5e or CAT6 (look at the side of the cable for that print). If it's CAT5 (without the e showing behind it), GB speeds are not supported with that type of cable (need CAT5e or CAT6)


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm thinking your Edge may be bad. Mine has only randomly reset once in 2 months since I've had it. No issues with my internet on it using wired. I mean I guess it could be Spectrum related , who knows. I have Xfinity.


----------



## markallie (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks I will certainly put in a cat6 cable to try to see if that is it. I'm glad to hear your works at a GB.

Mark Allie


----------



## JxxAxxY (Oct 19, 2018)

I am wondering if this might fix your issue as well. I used to get random restarts on the Edge when ff on the remote. It happened at very random times probably a couple of times a month. After I restored my edge to factory settings and starting over fresh. I was able to pair my remote correctly and I haven't had a random restart since. The bad part about it is you might lose all your recordings doing it. But it sounds like if you get an edge replacement that it will happen anyways. I just finished a project of upgrading my house to cat 7 and then I went through all the network cables I had laying around. I was shocked that I still had regular cat5 sitting around the house (in garbage now). The other issue with your network dropping could also be your router. If that is the case directly plugging into it wouldn't change your results. Do you happen to have another one to try?


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

JxxAxxY said:


> I am wondering if this might fix your issue as well. I used to get random restarts on the Edge when ff on the remote. It happened at very random times probably a couple of times a month. After I restored my edge to factory settings and starting over fresh. I was able to pair my remote correctly and I haven't had a random restart since. The bad part about it is you might lose all your recordings doing it. But it sounds like if you get an edge replacement that it will happen anyways. I just finished a project of upgrading my house to cat 7 and then I went through all the network cables I had laying around. I was shocked that I still had regular cat5 sitting around the house (in garbage now). The other issue with your network dropping could also be your router. If that is the case directly plugging into it wouldn't change your results. Do you happen to have another one to try?


The horror, regular Cat5.


----------



## JxxAxxY (Oct 19, 2018)

;-)


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

JxxAxxY said:


> I used to get random restarts on the Edge when ff on the remote. It happened at very random times probably a couple of times a month.


I've had the same thing happen twice in the last maybe 2 weeks, for the first time since I've had the box back in March. But I'm using a Harmony remote....


----------



## pninen (Jun 26, 2003)

I bought a new Edge from Weaknees a few weeks ago. I've been suffering a lot of random resets. At first they were once per day. Now they are every few minutes. They often occur right after pushing a button on the remote, but not always. 

I sent the Edge back to Weaknees for repair, but they say it worked perfectly for them, so after several days of testing, they sent it back to me. 

I plugged it in and it started randomly resetting almost immediately. It is now completely worthless. Now its doing it every few minutes.

I've tried several experiments... running without cable card, without network connection, without tuning adapter. No change. 

It is quite a mystery how this thing could have worked while in Weaknees shop. Looks like I'm going to be forced to send it back again.


----------

